# Seasonal Flu Jab Before Cycle



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello - In state of minor panic and wondered if anyone can help? 

I've been reading how dangerous it is for pregnant women to contract this year's flu virus and the health advice for pg women to have the injection. I'm not pregnant but am starting my next cycle in 3 weeks. As I travel to work by Tube (germ box extraordinaire!) and work in a v sickly office I decided to have the injection done at the start of last week. 

I thought I had done the right thing but some advice on my clinic board has been not to have the injection. 

The problem is my clinic is now shut until 4 Jan and I'm going on holiday tomorrow so I can't check with them. Now in minor state of panic that I've totally messed up and shouldn't have had the injection. 

Can anyone let me know if I've done the wrong thing? I can understand if I was DR/stimming that the jab could interfere with those meds, but pre-cycle......is there a reason to support not having the injection done? 

Thanks in advance for setting my mind at rest. 
HS x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think it will matter whether or not you have it pre-cycle or during DR.
I would think it would be better to get it out of the way now before the pregnancy is actually here.

What is these people's reason for risking real nasty flu while trying to conceive? That would be far worse than the jab. I think they are scare mongering - are any of them medical professionals? I would suggest to them all that they should be vaccinated if possible before attempting to get pregnant ideally.

If I had had the chance I would have had the jab pre cycle. As it is I am faced with having it in pregnancy, which is safe, but given a choice I would have it before I was pregnant.


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello Hopeful Hazel,

Many thanks for the reply and setting my mind to rest. 

I don't think the girls on the clinic board are scaremongering - they're just repeating advice from previous clinics received last year not to have the flu jab. Not sure their old clinics gave any concrete reasons as to why you could not have the flu jab though. Problem is that my clinic's now shut until 4 Jan so I can't check with them for the current advice from them directly. 

I've read the other questions/replies on this board about the flu jab and I can see that some of the worries for last year's swine flu jab have been reomoved with this year's seasonal flu jab. 

On balance, hearing your comments I think I've done the right thing in having it. I started thinking ahead to January when I'm cycling and the thought of being on the Tube with sickly people and worrying about picking up infections, or worse getting that elusive BFP to be struck down with this nasty flu...... You know, someone actually sneezed in my face on the Tube the other week - albeit accidentally - how completely grim is that?!  

Thanks again and many congrats to you on the BFP!


----------

